# 300 litre low tech



## roadmaster (11 Mar 2013)

Only possible with help received here.
Sorry for crappy photo.hope it appear's


----------



## Bufo Bill (12 Mar 2013)

Can't see the picture sorry.

All the best from Bill.


----------



## ~firefly~ (24 Jun 2013)

Yeah I think you've posted a weblink on this forum rather than a photo?


----------

